# Blue Screen of Death caused by ialmnt.sys



## sav_polite (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi, everyone!
I recently bought The Sims 3 and have been playing it with some problems I was able to fix within the next 6 or 7 hours of non-stop researching, but this problem I am having right now is no where to be found so I picked the most reliable forum to give my problem to.

Here's the problem: Every time I play, about 5-15 minutes in the game, the screen would go black and the BSOD would appear. I wrote down most of the information on that obnoxious screen : "The problem seems to be caused by the following file: ialmnt5.sys", "Page_fault_in_nonpaged_area", "beginning dump of physical memory. Physical memory dump complete" and that's all I recorded. I realize ialmnt5.sys is a driver, but when trying to install the latest driver for my Intel (R) 82945g Express Chipset Family, it says "The driver being installed is not validated for this computer. Please obtain the appropriate driver from the computers manufacturer." when I know for a fact that that's the right driver and I am just getting really frustrated at this point. If you need any more information about my computer, I will gladly give it to you :smile: Thank you so much in advance. I will be SO incredibly grately for this, if it all works out :smile:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi could be your video card not able to handle the game or your av causing issues there are probably more but that is all i can think of just now


----------



## sav_polite (Jul 14, 2009)

ok thank you for the reply  , but i know my video card can run this

i don't know what an av is ...


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

make and model of pc?
if custom built? then...
motherboard
CPU
Video card

Note: av means: antivirus


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi i think you have another thread going on this elsewhere correct


----------



## sav_polite (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah I do, Joeten ... Sorry. I'll post a link to it:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15...-caused-by-ialmnt-sys-395006.html#post2240892

Riskyone101, I have a Dell Optiplex gx520 which was modified a little so I had 2 gigs of RAM instead of 512MB

And my Antivirus is McAfee who has never given me this problem before, but yeah I heard some antivirus's have done this to people :/


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

ok run chkdsk

start
run
type
cmd
in command prompt
type
chkdsk /f /r (notice a space between k and / , also f and /)
cannot lock harddrive
would you like to run chkdsk on reboot? type Y and hit enter
reboot pc now so chkdsk can run


----------



## sav_polite (Jul 14, 2009)

i would like to know what that does before i do it, because if my dad finds out i messed this computer up, he'll kill me lol


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

It fixes and repairs the system files, its safe to run it.

Its basically the samething as running scan disk on win98.


----------

